#ubuntu-on-air 2013-04-01
<factor_> Just watched the last google hangout. Was a really good topic about sandboxing applications to their own VM
<factor_> If that where to happen (I think it would be a good idea.) Would you not need a DBUS like protocol for the VMs interoptiability,including passwords
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-04-02
<dholbach> good morning
<Panzerboy> hello
<sammyGH> is it still on air?
<televizor> youtube clip is 45 mins long
<snowyrooftops> Looks like the gremlins are at work :-)
<snowyrooftops> Installing applications for one user while not installing them for another user makes it seem like storage space could be wasted. Perhaps just installing the shortcuts for the users who want to use the application would be a more desirable solution.
<snowyrooftops> Voice recognition or speech recognition for login would be just as convenient to use as auto-login
<snowyrooftops> A PIN is typically used for locking the phone (device)
<snowyrooftops> Hmmm... quite a long video. Will check back later for the live event.
<Riael> ummm... ello?
<AD> hello
<Guest78742> oi
<Guest53824> aw
<Guest53824> what happen
<Guest53824> wala p ba ahaha
<Guest53824> what time it will launch?
<Guest53824> any idea
<nik90> in another 10 mins
<Guest53824> thanks nik
<Mario__> hi all ..
<Dave777> hi
<Guest53824> hello everyone
<k4pvz> Hello
<nik90> hi
<k4pvz> So it start in about 5 minutes or so?
<abli> hiiiiiiiii...
<Guest53824> very glad to be a part of this
<nik90> k4pvz: i hope so :)
<Guest53824> anyone
<k4pvz> Yes i know. me too
<nik90> Guest53824: yup, really curious about Unity-Next and Mir
<abli> me too.
<shloch> hi people
<Guest53824> has an idea in clearos
 * nik90 eager to get started
<Tashasix6> Im mostly curious about mir and unity-next
<abli> any interesting news....
<nik90> I saw a screenshot by david calle running Unity-next using QML...it looks pretty cool.
<Mandrilo> hola
<Mandrilo> somebody speak spanish?
<Guest53824> buenas tiyas mon senior
<nik90> Mandrilo: I can google translate spanish with you :P
<Guest53824> ahaha
<Blunderer> :D
<Guest53824> good idea
<Mandrilo> ok
<Mandrilo> i speak spanish more or less
<Guest53824> u are from Spain ryt?eeheh
<Guest42870> hello all!
<Blunderer> hi!
<nik90> ok ... aquí lo está usando traductor Google
<Mandrilo> i from peru
<Guest53824> ok
<Blunderer> who's french here ?
<Arcidias> woop woop woop woop woop
<nik90> Je ne suis pas francais, mais je parle un peu
<balast> hello
<Blunderer> :)
<fichte> hi all
<dholbach> and we're live
<marx> hello all
<Arcidias> howdy mates
<Arcidias> done deal, Daniel ^^
<xorinzor> hey all :)
<xorinzor> Did the livestream updated for anyone else? I'm still seeing the youtube video
<Guest53824> its almost 10 mins we have been waiting for this
<xorinzor> nvm.. Im stupid :P
<Arcidias> @xorinzor: right click, stop download, then play again
<balast> So, I can ask here when I mark it QUESTION?
<xorinzor> @Arcidias Yeah I just noticed.. I expected a twich stream or summit ;)
<Arcidias> @balast I think it has to START with QUESTION
<Panzerboy> it started
<nik90> video stream is live
<balast> @Arcidias thanks
<dholbach> yes, please prefix questions with QUESTION
<Hakensline> Hello
<Arcidias> @balast np m8
<Donnel> ahaha
<Blunderer> started
<Boris_> Hello
<Donnel> its started
<balast> oh new guy ther :D
<Donnel> need to refresh to play this livestream
<Panzerboy> can you put Thomas on?
<Donnel> ahaha
<Arcidias> @balast no, they just added Daniel's cam on bottom too
<Hakensline> can add to video channel ?
<Panzerboy> dholbach: can you change the cam to Thomas pls?
<Jeroen_> Nice beyerdynamic Daniel
<dholbach> Panzerboy, sorry
<Blunderer> thx
<dholbach> sorry everyone
<Panzerboy> thanks
<dholbach> my mistake
<balast> How can I disable the server generate bullshit in IRC? "xyz has joined etc."
<xorinzor> not sure if you can
<Panzerboy> balast: i would say it needs to be done on the client side
<Panzerboy> balast: so it depends on the IRC client you're using
<balast> :C
<balast> I use the webclient on ubuntuonair.com
<Panzerboy> balast: then I don't know
<xorinzor> I just tried: "/ignore #mwsf * JOINS NICKS PARTS CRAP"
<xorinzor> but didnt seem to work
<Guest42870> #ubuntu-on-air
<Arcidias> gratz, Kevin ^^
<Guest42870> #ubuntu-on-air
<Guest42870> #ubuntu-on-air
<Guest42870> #ubuntu-on-air
<Guest42870> #ubuntu-on-air
<Guest42870> #ubuntu-on-air
<Guest42870> #ubuntu-on-air
<Guest42870> #ubuntu-on-air
<Guest42870> #ubuntu-on-air
<Guest42870> #ubuntu-on-air
<Arcidias> you're already here, @Guest23870
<FlyingPig> Guest42870: shut up
<Guest42870> #ubuntu-on-air
<Guest42870> #ubuntu-on-air
<Guest42870> #ubuntu-on-air
<Guest42870> #ubuntu-on-air
<Guest42870> #ubuntu-on-air
<k1l> Guest16658: stop it
<Guest42870> #ubuntu-on-air
<Guest42870> #ubuntu-on-air#ubuntu-on-air
<Guest42870> #ubuntu-on-air
<Guest42870> #ubuntu-on-air
<Guest42870> #ubuntu-on-air
<Guest42870> #ubuntu-on-air
<Guest42870> #ubuntu-on-air
<Guest42870> #ubuntu-on-air
<Guest42870> #ubuntu-on-air
<Guest42870> #ubuntu-on-air
<Guest42870> #ubuntu-on-air
<Guest42870> #ubuntu-on-air
<Guest42870> #ubuntu-on-airv
<Guest42870> #ubuntu-on-air
<FlyingPig> can anybody block him?
<Guest42870> #ubuntu-on-air
<Guest42870> #ubuntu-on-air#ubuntu-on-air
<Guest42870> #ubuntu-on-air
<Arcidias> we need an op here asap
<Panzerboy> dholbach: can you kick out the spammer?
<Blunderer> pls stop
<Blogger> Hello Ubuntoo i'am windows fucker:p
<Kostic> Is this an Q&A session or?
<Arcidias> @Blogger everyone's welcome, but this kind of attitude ain't cool man :)
<Arcidias> @Kostic you can ask questions with QUESTION: prefix
<Blogger> Sorry just kidding
<Kostic> Ah... So it is. Thanks Arcidias
<Arcidias> Kostic: np mate
<Arcidias> +1 for the reference xD
<snowyrooftops> What Unity need is something that can scale.... for a 24" screen, a single row of icons is too few
<Panzerboy> snowyrooftops: I guess that's what they're going to go for
<Arcidias> snowyrooftops: doesn't the sidebar scale?
<GerShock> Hi! :S
<snowyrooftops> I think it's a single set of icons... I haven;t been able to find a way to get multiple columns in the sidebar
<Arcidias> snowyrooftops: it's still scrollable
<snowyrooftops> Oh, and also had to mention - just because something is a TV doesn't mean it has a high resolution. I had a Samsung Plasma with 1024x768 and 800x600 resolutions
<snowyrooftops> Arcidias: Yes, but with a lot of apps installed, that's a lot of scrolling
<nik90> snowyrooftops: having multiple columns would disrupt the quicklists options..it will look wierd
<Kostic> QUESTION: (nick is pronounced as Cos-te-tj :) )What graphical toolkit should I consider using for the Unity Next? Is it safe to stick with GTK+3 or should I need to consider switching to Qt5? Qt5 doesn't play so nice with Python and Golang currently (haven't tried C yet).
<snowyrooftops> nik90: 2 sidebars (one on each side) would be nice... or maybe even 4 'sidebars'
<Arcidias> snowyrooftops: I imagine it'd be a lot buggy with 4 sidebars
<Arcidias> snowyrooftops: visually, at least
<snowyrooftops> Unless 'Live Tiles' is patented, we could have a row of boxes along the top and another row along the bottom for displaying live content
<Blogger> Question , Can ubuntu be like android bought by google .or ... .. and be devlopped and shared all over the world? it could be good i think ?
<Arcidias> Blogger: that sounds horrible
<snowyrooftops> Blogger: Ubuntu is a lot like Android in a way.... anyone can take Ubuntu Linux code and modify it
<Blogger> also android
<Shivam> hii
<Shivam> everybody
<Kostic> Android is LESS open than Ubuntu Blogger.
<snowyrooftops> Blogger: The difference is Java (not exactly Java per-se 'cos Swing and AWT aren't supported) is the only way to develop for Android
<Kostic> *than Ubuntu, Blogger. ;)
<snowyrooftops> Blogger: For Ubuntu, you can use anything that works
<Blogger> ohhh okk ok i see now
<Blogger> thank you
<snowyrooftops> Kostic: I share your view.... though I stated it from a development perspective
<benkaiser> QUESTION: will compiz run the same on Mir as X?
<snowyrooftops> Why is Qt preferred over GTK for development for Unity? Doesn't Qt have licensing issues? I'm guessing Qt is Nokia's intellectual property.
<Hakensline> bahh you have a iphone
<Hakensline> IPHONE
<Corasaaa> what i've missed?
<Hakensline> AHAH
<Preston> Nice scarf Thomas
<nshiell> Hi all
<snowyrooftops> Corasaaa: Q&A session now
<Corasaaa> Hi
<nuts11222> I love Ubuntu :)
<Corasaaa> thanks
<Hakensline> hah iphone
<CheeseBurg> Is something going on now?
<Hakensline> please shut you down you iphone
<Arcidias> Q&A
<Hakensline> whe are ubuntu user
<k1l> CheeseBurg: see ubuntuonair.com
<daviel> Will the desktop Unity Next follow the visual design of Ubuntu Phone and Tablet?
<tvoss> Preston, thanks :)
<Arcidias> daviel: I think that's the main idea
<nshiell> Ubuntu touch seems similar to the stuff Nokia tried to release with Meamo 3years ago
<dholbach> keep the questiosn coming!
<Corasaaa> It's a great idea!
<Arcidias> daviel: and I think it actually goes the other way around
<dholbach> please prefix them with QUESTION
<CheeseBurg> how long has this Q&A been going on?
<k1l> CheeseBurg: 23mins. so far
<Arcidias> CheeseBurg: second question answered right now
<Kostic> Compiz is dead, long live Compiz!
<nshiell> QUESTION: Do you think Mir will ever have the same extensions as Compiz (cube wobly windows etc)?
<Nil_> yes
<benkaiser> nshiell, that was going to be ,my next question... :)
<bhavesh> QUESTION: So as compiz will be legacy, will we be able to get compiz effects like desktop cube, wobbly windows in unity next?
<Kostic> wobly windows? Really guys? Give me a break.
<Hakensline> QUESTION you think the effect of introducing mouse to the top right as gnome? without ubuntu tweek?
<Nil_> will Ubuntu launch it as OPEN SOURCE ?
<bhavesh> oh my question was already asked ( sorry I missed that
<nshiell> Nil I'm pretty sure they will
<benkaiser> wobbly windows are awesome... buggy, but awesome...
<Arcidias> Hm, I don't really care about wobbly windows, but different wallpapers on every desktop should be implemented
<olli> Nil_, are you asking whether Mir is open source
<Arcidias> as a feature
<benkaiser> Arcidias, so true
<nuts11222> have any of you tried zorin os ? It's just another flavor based on ubuntu.It comes with alot of programs pre-loaded.
<Corasaaa> QUESTION: when Mir and Unity Next will be released?
<hero1900> guys do you think you can finish it on time??? how is the progress on MIR going well?
<Arcidias> nuts11222: I don't like bloatware on my installs, I actually use ubuntu minimal cd, then stack whatever I want on top
<nuts11222> I've been using it for the past year. I luv it :)
<nshiell> QUESTION: if your not a hotshot C developer, can you still help, and if so how?
<nuts11222> I swithch back and forth between zorin and ubuntu daily :)
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: I am not sure this is the right place to ask this question but what work is being done to make Unity Next more friendly to those with disabilites. This is one area where OSX is head of the competition.
<nuts11222> You can always disable or unistall, very easily.
<Luckiboy> QUESTION: In addition to Corasaaa: in which release will Unity Next/Mir be presented?
<bhavesh> :(
<olli> tvoss, I think he refers to hot corner
<Hakensline> the view window?
<dell> QUESTION: Will all ubuntu application switch to QT rather than GTK. E.g libreoffice
<chingistan> QUESTION: will we have wobbly windows with Mir? If yes, when?
<nshiell> mouse to top right shows the apps and workpaces
<benkaiser> QUESTION: Will Mir / Unity Next, like compiz, allow plugins so someone else can implement wobbly windows?
<tvoss> olli, thanks
<nuts11222> mouse to the top corner is in cinnamon
<Corasaaa> yeah
<Hakensline> QUESTION on gnome 3, if you go left up the mouse you can see the whole window as ALT + TAB
<Kostic> QUESTION: For testing purposes, should I gpart a new partion on the disk to try out Mir or would a VM be a good solution?
<dell> QUESTION: Will all ubuntu application switch to QT rather than GTK. E.g libreoffice, gimp ?
<nshiell> QUESTION: how much planning has gone into Mir's multi monitor handling?
<wiliam_> QUESTION: Will Desktop Unity Next follow closer to the design of the current Unity, or the Ubuntu Phone design?
<Hakensline> QUESTION you know what I mean?
<Corasaaa> THANKS
<Hakensline> QUESTION excuse me for my english
<Arcidias> stop abusing the chat
<dholbach> Hakensline, you're doing fine! :)
<Arcidias> xD
<nshiell> ok, thanks
<nuts11222> download ubuntu tweak. It's a great tool to have. There is a great cleaner called "Janister". I run it after installs and updates. It brings the computer back to an almost new state.
<Boris_> http://www.parkingin.us/
<Hakensline> I am Swiss and I have a shop where I sell computers with Ubuntu!!
<janine_> Damn you tvoss, I was just about to ask about testing xD
<k1l> Boris_: no advertisiing in here, please
<Hakensline> This is not advertising but pride
<k1l> Hakensline: that wasnt meant for you :)
<Boris_> Ok sorry, just was in buffer
<Corasaaa> What's the relationship with Nvidia, ATI and Intel about MIR. Why don't collaborate with Nvidia ATI or Intel ? Sorry for my English!
<Corasaaa> QUESTION: What's the relationship with Nvidia, ATI and Intel about MIR. Why don't collaborate with Nvidia ATI or Intel ? Sorry for my English!
<Hakensline> I am proud to advertise for ubuntu
<Hakensline> :-)
<nuts11222> Hakensline, I like that you build and sell Ubuntu compters. I built my own with different verions on one pc. I own about  five total right now.
<kgunn> sorry, network probs earlier...meant to share
<nshiell> i have done TDD before
<kgunn> http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unitynext/
<nshiell> quite useful IMO
<kgunn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/GetInvolved
<Siekacz> QUESTION: How many things in Mir/UnityNext is hardware accelerated (UI Widgets, video playback)? (read nick: syekh-atch :P)
<nuts11222> Which graphics card do you any of you prefer gaming ?
<k1l> nuts11222: lets stick to this hangout topic in here. we have a #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat :)
<nshiell> I <3 comiz desktop zoom
<ITJr> i love cock
<nuts11222> ok, sorry
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Sorry I am coming to this Q&A late so this might have been answered BUT how much does Mir take from Wayland and is it possible foe the projects to share some code?
<SergioMeneses> hi everybody!
<designbybeck> QUESTION: with Mir , what are the perks? Any new eyecandy and the like? What will the benefits be?
<dell> Thanks for answer
<k1l> QUESTION: so the not qt5 apps will run in xMir?
<janine_> QUESTION: Will Apps Running in xMir be accelerated? How much access will they have to the underlying archetecture?
<nshiell> QUESTION: what exites you most about MIR?
<chingistan> QUESTION: does Mir already work with Virtualbox?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: If Mir or Unity Next do not support plugins, then how will other desktop environments build for Mir? While they have to make heavy changes to their code or run a custom version of Mir OR is Mir already being built with them in mind?
<k1l> QUESTION: any progress on the prop. Video Driver topic?
<Lintux> like the question @k1l
<dell> QUESTION: I see mir uses boost library, c++ 11, and OpenGL code, which part should I focus, If I want to understand the code better
<bhavesh> QUESTION: Unity currently has extensions for firefox, will extensions like those will also be available for chrome or chromium?
<Preston> QUESTION: Is the next Unity going to have some performence updates?
<Corasaaa> THANKS!
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: How will Mir and Unity next run on lower-end hardware like ARM devices or older computers?
<benkaiser> kgunn, yeh, I guess your right :)
<Preston> What was the first channel
<benkaiser> Preston, what, #ubuntu-mir ?
<k1l> #ubuntu-mir
<tvoss> Preston, #ubuntu-mir
<dholbach> yes
<Corasaaa> bye
<bhavesh> bye
<CheeseBurg> ye
<Preston> Thank you
<CheeseBurg> bye*
<benkaiser> bye
<Corasaaa> Go TEAM!
<kgunn> also #ubuntu-unity
<k1l> bb and thanks for involving the community
<tvoss> CheeseBurg, and yes, Mir and UnityNext are tailored towards resource-constrained devices
<Corasaaa> UBUNTU IS GREAT!
<dholbach> you all are great!
<dholbach> thanks again
<shagun> .
<tvoss> thanks Daniel
 * tvoss hugs dholbach
 * dholbach hugs tvoss back :)
 * tvoss hugs kgunn 
<shagun> when is the event starting?
<k1l> shagun: the mir/unity session is just over
<k1l> shagun: the next one wille be beta testing with the quality team in 3 hours from now
<shagun> @kll thanks
<UbuPhillup_> hhi
<UbuPhillup_> can you paste the url
<UbuPhillup_> Ohh sory
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-04-03
<dholbach> good morning
<jono__> reload folks
<jono__> you should see the video
<FlyingPig> we see you !
<FlyingPig> well in Europe it's not quite lunch time :D
<FlyingPig> yes
<snwh> we applaud your commitment to us jono
<mattyw> ubuntuonair.com's freenode widget is pointing me at #ubuntu-quality
<icoop> yep had to change channel as well
<FlyingPig> The title of the site is also wrong :D
<hippyjake> hello jono!
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: Any exciting news you want to share?
<fanysCZ> hello, will be Mesa 9.1 in Ubuntu Raring or will it be postponed to 13.10?
<lostson> am I finally in the right spot ??
<FlyingPig> lostson: yes
<IdleOne> jono__: your wants and needs are no longer a consideration. You are a parent :)
<k1l> good move with the smart scopes
<snwh> hopefully not too serious a QUESTION: what are your thoughts on (the number of) women in open source? and their roles, etc.
<icoop> QUESTION: will there be a smart scope PPA for raring?
 * snwh is going all political
<Jimbo__> Ubuntu for phones - Any rough idea how much space the install will consume?
<slashcrack> QUESTION: What are the biggest goals for 13.04 and 13.10 (and maybe 14.04)? Something like integration of Unity next? Gaming?
<radiostorm> QUESTION: on his blog, mark shuttleworth proposed having Canonical focus on Ubuntu the platform and the community take over maintaining apps. will this happen?
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: How was GDC?
<mike-dev> QUESTION: Will Unity Next run on Android once Qt/QML has been fully ported to Android?
<k1l> young \o/
<icoop> QUESTION: why does ubuntu music and especialy the integration into unity still suck? Haven't seen much improvement since the service was initially announced.
<Nikolay> Right now I am testing 13.04 and have huge problem with skype
<Nikolay> and have a bug with brightness on the laptop
<IdleOne> #ubuntu+1 for 13.04 help
<Nikolay> will it be a bit optimized for laptops
<Jimbo__> Hoping Ubuntu mobile does not get too bloated. Sometimes, less is more
<CheeseBurg> is the right IRC?
<k1l> CheeseBurg: yes
<FlyingPig> CheeseBurg: yes
<hippyjake> QUESTION what did you have for lunch?
<IdleOne> ha
<Jimbo__> I am asking questions but don't don't if you can read this?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Will the core apps for the phone become the core apps for the desktop on 14.04? Including the web browser?
<Nikolay> Is Gnome 3.8 coming to 13.04 /13.10 ?
<hippyjake> :0
<snwh> QUESTION: what will you have for lunch?
<hippyjake> Have a good lunch then!
<radiostorm> QUESTION: now that the technical board has voted, no more discussion on rolling release?
<IdleOne> discussion can always be had.
<simplyme> 101 question, what is MIR and why is it important, does it affect app development or is it at a transparent layer to app development
<Jimbo__> Arrgh, how do you get messages to register???
<marcoceppi> Jimbo__: prefix with QUESTION
<k1l> Jimbo__: type questions in caps in front
<FlyingPig> Jimbo__: type QUESTION
<Jimbo__> QUESTION: How light will Ubuntu for mobile be? For me, less is more. Give the user the freedom to pick and choose what they want to install
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: After the community board meeting and other similar meetings, how are groups like Kubuntu handling the various decisions made?
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: Does Mir also do compositing or is this handled in Unity next?
<micah2> QUESTION: so do you not anticipate Mir being usable by non-ubuntu based distros?
<snwh> QUESTION: whatever happened to windicators? ;)
<slashcrack_> QUESTION: How do you see Ubuntu, Ubuntu Touch, the Ubuntu TV and Unity in the future?
<Jimbo__> QUESTION: Ubuntu customisation - How fleixible is Ubuntu Mobile? Being able to personalise is what makes Android popular for example
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Why does Canonical require the CLA in the code license? It doesn't bother me but I know many of my peers are bothered by it.
<CheeseBurg> CheeseBurgbuntu would be awesome
<jdrab> QUESTION: any thoughts on default email client in ubuntu phone os or lets'say default email app in next ubuntu release? btw there is someone behind you :B
<IdleOne> QUESTION: How can contributors be sure that the software will always be free?
<radiostorm> QUESTION: if we move to MIR, and MIR also does compositing (thus replacing compiz), will the launcher ever be moveable (like to the right hand side)?
<IdleOne> launchpad is free but try setting it up locally
<jdrab> :O me so sorry
<FlyingPig> :D
<snwh> QUESTION: is someone behind you just your reflection? :P
<ChaosEngine> Hi, were there any Wayland questions before?
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: Why are the window controls on the right in Ubuntu Kylin? Oo
<Jimbo__> QUESTION: Were you guys suprised with the China Ubuntu uptake?
<IdleOne> QUESTION: any new music from you?
<ChaosEngine> QUESTION: Is it possible for Wayland to be considered in future Ubuntu releases when it will "become more mature/developed" for you guys?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Is there work being done on Unity Next (desktop,phone,table,etc.) for people with visual or auditory disabilites? This is an area where OSX dominates competition.
<jdrab> CheeseBurg: this was mentioned in one of previous ubuntu on air sessions with thomas voss afaik
<jdrab> *the
<k1l> QUESTION: i did expect more closed source drama made up with the ubuntu kylin announce. did that surprise you, that it was most positive feedback?
<ChaosEngine> http://www.c2cmusic.fr/remixcontest/ - that's som fun gig of C2C with some remixes ;-)
<CheeseBurg> jdrab: I know, I am the one who asked it.
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: Why is Canonical still not profitable although Ubuntu is much more popular than Red Hat?
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Have there been any investigations in the effectiveness of the virtual UDS, if so what was the outcome of these investigations?
<philipballew> What a nice shirt there!
<Jimbo__> QUESTION: Do you think 'Linux' still carries a geeky reputation? My guess is people still think Linux users spend all day hacking away in a terminal window.
<jdrab> QUESTION: can you tell us what type of companies are paying for support from canonical?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: How do all of Canonical's contacts (anywhere from Nvidia to System76) feel about Mir? Was Mir developed with them in mind or is it something you have to explain to them?
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: Will Mark be at the next virtual UDS?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Will there ever be a physical UDS again?
<IdleOne> I wonder how being on the road limits him from being at vUDS. is there no internet where he is going?
<CheeseBurg> I would like if they could co-exist since I like them both
<tuxkalle> QUESTION:That do you tink about the ting happening in Nord korea ?
<FlyingPig> I think there should be a physical UDS for the LTS releases
<snwh> QUESTION: what about a hybrid of virtual and physical uds? i.e everyone google+ hangs out in the same room
<snwh> yeah that
<tuxkalle> QUESTION: have you ever tested Sabayon?
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: What about some hiccups? :D
<snwh> QUESTION: do you do autographs?
<tuxkalle> QUESTION:That do you tink about the ting happening in Nord korea ?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: What is one thing you want to see in a future version of Ubuntu that isn't already be planned?
<IdleOne> then the little dog will piss itself and run behind its master.
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: What do you think about the incident on the PyCon conference?
<Bons> QUESTION: how big is the ubuntu market share, , how is the adoption rate?, now that windows 8 is not a great release as windows 7 was
<badummtsssss> STUPID QUESTION: Can you play badumm tsssss on the drum set?
<IdleOne> awesome nick/question
<k1l> hehe
<LinuxTugaz> lol
<schauer97> QUESTION: Google Hangouts on air are using 480p. Will it have Full HD in the future?
<IdleOne> jono__: comments were made by audience members, not the presenter.
<Jimbo__> QUESTION: Agree with Bons, Win8 seems pretty dismal to me. Do you think it helps to contribute to more switching to Linux? I made the switch
<ubuntuwa> Hi
<IdleOne> thank you jono__
<CheeseBurg> I am glad I made it
<Bons> Thank you, have a nice vacation :)
<icoop> get well soon. Regards to the guy behind you!
<benvantende> thanks
<benvantende> have a great holiday
<schauer97> bb
<redtape> Hi there .. did I miss tonite's QnA ??
<k1l> redtape: yes
<ft_> i see you
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-04-04
<dholbach> good morning
<holako> bonjour
<bartart3d> I can see you too :-), seems to work
<n1ck3> hi
<szu> hi
<Lee___> hi everybody!!
<anirban> Quit
<mhr> Happy New year!!!!!!!!
<bhavit> sudo
<bhavit> whois
<ewiggin> I can see you
<Jorrit> working
<alokyadav15> hello ubuntu
<Aniruddha> it looks great!
<dholbach> the page should be updated with the video now
<dholbach> you might have to reload
<d3ngar> What's this then?
<dholbach> we'll start in 10m
<dholbach> d3ngar, you might be watching the recorded video of last session
<d3ngar> dholbach: how do I know?
<dholbach> does the video title say anything about "ubuntu development"?
<dholbach> and the ubuntu development hangout will only be live in 9 minutes
<d3ngar> yes. so just to be clear: the video is titled something like development autoloading touch/...
<d3ngar> It says that the video will start soon
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> correct
<opensourceforeve> looking forward
<Abdu> hello
<mismichael> QUESTION where and how one can get transcript of the videocast?
<Abdu> good question me also asked about this
<mismichael> hi everyone
<macfan> why ubuntu looks like mac os x 10.6 ?
<FlyingPig> macfan: it doesn't
<kourampieskaikla> we can speak fr
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: Do you speek english? ^^
<dholbach> FlyingPig, yes :)
<opensourceforeve> NO! English is fine. :)
<ChefBaggins> QUESTION : Pourquoi le Français pour Ubuntu?
<d3ngar> Has it started yet? Am I missing something?
<daved92pol1> hello guys, it has supposed to start now :D
<opensourceforeve> refresh page lol
<ChefBaggins> d3ngar: go on youtube, it's live now http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=fprQPrgvALA&newstate=98948f1b53ab22a28b3f156a015fcf0b
<Euro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fprQPrgvALA
<Euro> ;)
<dholbach> or http://ubuntuonair.com/
<d3ngar> it's alright
<d3ngar> I got it now
<InspecteurGadget> It has started, just press play button
<nikth> Hah , what is this about French Language to be the primary language on Ubuntu ? It is 4th of April today , not 1st. :P
<hadware_> Because the French have taken over Ubuntu
<hadware_> we detain Shuttleworth
<nikth> lol
<FlyingPig> Why not chinese ? ;)
<ChefBaggins> nikth: I'm belgian, french is basically my first language but IT speaking, I'm solely using English. Even though the French community is great, the English resources are way deeper...
<d3ngar> Jeez
<hadware_> Because we've submitted the Chinese as well
<ChefBaggins> nikth: so, in other way, WHY?
<hadware_> Why is it not starting?
<hadware_> is it always late?
<FlyingPig> reload the page
<daved92pol1> click on youtube icon mate
<Geneman> Why french lol
<nikth> Click the Play Icon ;)
<opensourceforeve> Forget French! Please!
<ChefBaggins> hadware_: it has started, go on youtube
<nikth> French is a good language (love it to hear) but I now NOTHING :P
<quesh> nikth: +1
<opensourceforeve> I dont want google to pop up do you want to translate French eeryime i go to ubuntu website :(
<Euro> dont use chrome
<InspecteurGadget> It works well with Chrome
<Euro> or click "never translate"
<nyc-h0st_> a lot of pushing going on
<ChefBaggins> Anyway, even though today English is the main language of Ubuntu, there's a great French version and community, the fact of using French as a main language won't change the fact that the English version is great and the community even greater.
<opensourceforeve> Omg. Please speak better English. Having a hard time understanding you.
<Fukumasuta> Hi there !
<ChefBaggins> opensourceforeve, be nice, very hard for a Frenchman (from france) to learn another language ;)
<hadware_> His accent sucks, but he's got a very good use of English
<Geneman> why not tagalog?
<hadware_> it's weird
<hadware_> looks like the movies
<dholbach> opensourceforeve, and he's a super expert, so you can still learn a lot from him
<opensourceforeve> Right. I'm not a native speaker too but I really can't understand.
<nyc-h0st_> french chicks can talk to me in any language they want
<apt-get_install> QUESTION: Privacy + Unity = True? Will it be an option to turn off everything that have with ads/Amazon/search results DURING installation? Or will that be an option in the System Settings?
<apt-get_install> I also wonder about Ubuntu Touch. Will it be released in Europe?
<nikth> +1 apt-get_install for Ubuntu Touch in Europe
<apt-get_install> dholbach: Will you two answering any Q's?
<dholbach> yes
<apt-get_install> :)
<ChefBaggins> I hope the team has a good Project Manager and leader...
<Rat2000> when does it start?
<ChefBaggins> Rat2000, refresh page, go on youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=fprQPrgvALA
<FlyingPig> Rat2000: 23 minutes ago ...
<ChefBaggins> It has started :D
<nikth> Rat2000, already started => http://ubuntuonair.com/
<apt-get_install> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fprQPrgvALA
<Rat2000> yes is working thanks
<apt-get_install> QUESTION: On problem I had with Unity is the Global Menu Bar. When uninstalling it, the beatiful HUD feuture breaks... :( (That i can use the alt key to search through program menus).
<apt-get_install> Will I be able to get rid of the f*cking Menu Bar, but keep the lovely HUD feature?
<d3ngar> I think the answer is India?
<ChefBaggins> Thank you ;)
<Barbe-Boulette> QUESTION: Concerning automated UI Element testing, are you using any external API (like Selenium for web testing)  or you are purely programing your tests straight in python with in house tools?
<apt-get_install> In other words, I can choose to use only local sources?
<apt-get_install> for searches, then
<davidcalle> apt-get_install, yes
<cypryan> quit
<apt-get_install> davidcalle: nice :)
<d3ngar> QUESTION: with the upcoming Ubuntu for mobile - will there be one Unity package that works on mobile and desktop or are these different packages altogether?
<quesh> question : will it be possible to have a API for the globalsearch ?
<apt-get_install> quesh: yes
<apt-get_install> QUESTION: I also wonder about Ubuntu Touch. Will it be released in Europe?
<Barbe-Boulette> thank you very much
<d3ngar> thank you!
<quesh> apt-get_install: tanks
<d3ngar> good luck with that
<quesh> apt-get_install: thanks
<dholbach> :-D
<apt-get_install> quesh: one time is enough
<apt-get_install> :)
<d3ngar> I'm not a Unity user on the desktop (doubt I ever will be), but the mobile seems usable
<d3ngar> QUESTION: Will I be able to have multiple desktop environments on Ubuntu touch ;)
<d3ngar> ?
<ChefBaggins> d3ngar, I admit that I've recently left Gnome Shell for Unity and I don't believe I'll go back
<bhavesh> QUESTION: Do I need a high end quad core processor phone to run Ubuntu on my phone? A 1Ghz 512MB RAM phone would be able to run Ubuntu?
<quesh> yes
<d3ngar> ChefBaggins: I am using XFCE and Gnome-Shell - I like Gnome-Shell
<apt-get_install> d3ngar: Gnome Shell 3 is nice
<ChefBaggins> d3ngar, I prefer the overall look of Gnome Shell but find Unity more practical ;)
<apt-get_install> QUESTION: Will I be able to compile and install programs from source on Ubuntu Touch?
<d3ngar> ChefBaggins: Unity still drives me up the wall! So resource heavy and I still think it's kinda ugly on the desktop - these squares...
<d3ngar> Too static
<Barbe-Boulette> QUESTION: Is there any black box testing process for daily releases (User oriented testing or visual validation), or you collect feedback from the users once live?
<d3ngar> I'm not a Unity supporter, but I appreciate this for a mobile OS
<d3ngar> We will see
<ChefBaggins> d3ngar, I see what you mean indeed...
<apt-get_install> d3ngar: ye, but get a better computer
<apt-get_install> problem solved
<d3ngar> I have an i5 8GB of RAM
<bisby> question: if we choose to run non unity on ubuntu touch, will some of the mobile apps (such as phone/dialer) still run as long as we keep qt installed, or are they built specifically to run on unity?
<apt-get_install> bisby: me 2... and Unity runs finr
<apt-get_install> *fine
<tdheywood> ok
<dholbach> #ubuntu-desktop
<apt-get_install> thanks
<tdheywood> Hows it going
<apt-get_install> usernames?
<tdheywood> what are we doing here?
<ke254> thank you guys
<tdheywood> what are we doing here?
<ChefBaggins> Thank you very much for your time guys :)
<davidcalle> Thanks guys!
<ChefBaggins> @Daniel, come to Belgium, food is better and Beer even more
<bhavesh> ty
<bhavesh> :)
<apt-get_install> well?
<dholbach> ChefBaggins, ahaha - I'll note that down
<dholbach> thanks a lot everyone!
<quesh> byr
<quesh> bye
<quesh> :)
<apt-get_install> dholbach: you siad #ubuntu-desktop ? will you answering Q's there?
<apt-get_install> *said
<dholbach> didrocks will be there
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> #ubuntu-desktop
<dholbach> exactly
<apt-get_install> :)
<stroodlepup> french?
<Ubuntawesome> ARE THERE ANY PLANS TO STREAMLINE THE SOFTWARE "STORE"?
<tdheywood> hi
<Pra7eek> hello
<tdheywood> wuu2
<stroodlepup> what did it mean auto testing unity?
<tdheywood> it just meant they were testing it
<tdheywood> using computers
<tdheywood> and was automatically done
<Pra7eek> you mean test automation?
<tdheywood> yes
<tdheywood> do you understand now?
<Ubuntawesome> ARE THERE ANY PLANS TO STREAMLINE THE SOFTWARE "STORE"?
<tdheywood> I hope so!!
<tdheywood> Need a new phone case? Visit http://direct-cases.com
<Ubuntawesome> YA ME TOO, IM GETTING TIRED OF USING APPGET FOR EVERYTHING
<Ubuntawesome> WHAT ABOUT THE APPLICATION COMPATIBILITY? BACKTRACK? WIRESHARK? MONO?
<stroodlepup> are they going to actuall fix the quirks, i mean unity is still epic slow...
<Ubuntawesome> ^THATS NOT NESSICARILY TRUE
<Ubuntawesome> IT REALLY DEPEDS ON YOUR HARDWARE.
<Ubuntawesome> ARE THERE ANY PLANS TO STREAMLINE THE SOFTWARE "STORE"? WHAT ABOUT THE APPLICATION COMPATIBILITY? BACKTRACK? WIRESHARK? MONO? TOR?
<Kostic> Ubuntawesome, stop being a jerk and using words that you even don't understand.
<stroodlepup> what if they made compiz-settings dynamic?
<naeleno> hello
<sam___> uo
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-04-05
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-04-07
<excessluggage> Is this a spoof?
<JoseeAntonioR> excessluggage: not at all
<JoseeAntonioR> actually works
<excessluggage> Does this mean I need to learn French :D
<JoseeAntonioR> excessluggage: they are not talking in French, they are talking in English
<excessluggage> lol, my bad
<ubuntumanush> ubuntumanush
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-03-31
<dholbach> good morning
<akiva-mobile> omg did I miss it?
<akiva-mobile> oh its on tuesday :P
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-04-01
<dholbach> good morning
<nik90> jono: nice April 1st shocker :P
<soulwazah> .
<soulwazah> .
<soulwazah> .
<soulwazah> .
<soulwazah> Hello?
<nik90> soulwazah: hello
<soulwazah> is this starting or what?
<nik90> jono: u r live
<L1ntux> yep
<MrHappyPanties> I can see your FACE
<akiva-mobile> hey!
<Guest68889> we do see you :)
<hatch> looks good
<soulwazah> hey ther!´
<Sephy_> i can see you
<MrHappyPanties> look at that handsome face
<L1ntux> see ya
<nik90> MrHappyPanties: lol
<davidcalle_> Yes we can see you :)
<cyber> i can see your face too :O
<akiva-mobile> see you
<Moondeck> yo
<soulwazah> we see you
<grungekid> QUESTION: It says this is your last q and a? explain? :(
<Sephy_> You almost gave me a heartattack today jono!
<Fichtner> You are live
<rho___> hey
<Moondeck> hey
<L1ntux> lol
<nik90> Sephy_: I know rite!
<Erik__> Hello!
<Moondeck> do u know doge?
<nik90> Hello everyone
<Dhiraj> Hi
<Moondeck> can i ask you about ubuntu?
<Moondeck> can i ask you about ubuntu?
<Moondeck> can i ask you about ubuntu?
<Sephy_> DONT YOU DARE JONO!
<Sephy_> ARGH!
<L1ntux> april fool ^^
<cyber> april april :D
<nik90> look at jono trolling in April ... :D
<MrHappyPanties> OMG he is a vegetarian!!!
<Sephy_> That tweet was horrible! xD
<Moondeck> fck you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Guest68889> april's fool
<soulwazah> april fools XD
<nik90> lol jono vegetarian!!! u kidding? ..
<Moondeck> can i ask you about ubuntu?
<Moondeck> ????
<Moondeck> can i ask you about ubuntu?
<Moondeck> can i ask you about ubuntu?
<Moondeck> can i ask you about ubuntu?
<cyber> use google -.-
<rho___> ^_^
<k1l> Moondeck: behave in here
<L1ntux> bla bla april ^^
<techman246> QUESTION: what you seemed to enjoy the ubuntu project
<skrdz1984> do not irritate
<rho___> jaj
<k1l> Moondeck: preface your question with QUESTION then ask what you want
<davidcalle_> But think about all the money!
<wo0f> lol
<diabolik> when is ubuntu for android out ?
<ham_baguette> hes quittin??? i dident read it on OMGUbuntu??
<Guest68889> QUESTION: when will the mobile devices with Ubuntu touch be ready???
<leedev> Bacon, I love you hahahahhahaha
<akiva-mobile> april fools
<rho___> XD
<Dhiraj> Can I remove Opensuse which i used as base, I mean I install Ubuntu 13.10 on it , Now I wan't to remove Opensuse, can I do it without getting affected my Ubuntu ? :)
<techman246> i hope
<ham_baguette> Dhiraj: I think you have to put QUESTION first
<techman246> i hope this is all a sick joke
<ham_baguette> then ask
<ham_baguette> :)
<lud> yeah yeah its april 1st .....
<morchan> 1
<ham_baguette> doesnt mark have a webcam in your office?
<rho___> play something with the guitar man! ^_^
<morchan> nice
<mhall119> the biggest problem with rick is his fancy suits and cigars
<Sundu> hi
<Dhiraj> Can I remove Opensuse which i used as base, I mean I install Ubuntu 13.10 on it , Now I wan't to remove Opensuse, can I do it without getting affected my Ubuntu ? :)
<Sundu> hello
<ham_baguette> Dhiraj: YOu have to put QUESTION then your question
<L1ntux> hmmm new humble bundle but not linux support......
<Sephy_> QUESTION: CAn you stop this april folls nonsense? ^^
<davidcalle_> Be honest, you are a Microsoft mole, the too perfect beard, the fancy glasses....
<rho___> jajajaj +1: <Sephy_> QUESTION: CAn you stop this april folls nonsense? ^^
<DavidWonderly> He is missing the turtleneck
<ham_baguette> QUESTION: i dididnt read this on techrights or OMG???? Y U LEAEING
<wo0f> QUESTION Will Nginx be the default webserver now it's in the official 14.04 repo?
<Guest81458> ?is the rumor true that you are actually Bill Gates and Steve Jobs love child?
<zee> QUESTION do you think ubuntu will be looking into expansion into tablets ?
<MrHappyPanties> QUESTION: Just be frank with us, Marks beard if a fake right!
<techman246> did the stream die for anyone else?
<rho___> QUESTION 4 REAL: Why the touch icons sources are not available?
<zonovroman> I don't understand some things with API. I want to use ContentHub in my app, but it isn't work in SDK and when I test app on phone. What I'm doing wrong?
<pebs74> QUESTION: What Linux distro. would you recommend? Would you recommend anything other than Linux? Cheers!
<Dhiraj> Linux is replacing Windows in huge...
<wo0f> lol
<Erik__> A kitten will make you feel better.
<snwh> :D
<techman246> awwe
 * mhall119 hopes he's not getting promoted to "management"
<cayzar> If the desktop is dead, what is the furture of ubuntu?
<Guest68889> QUESTION: when will I be able to purchase a mobile phone with Ubuntu on it???
<rharta> Hi! I am about to decide between windows 8 and ubuntu 14.04. Please convice me to choose ubuntu :)
<Guest81458> LOL
<DavidWonderly> You're missing the love child of the WOZ and RS
<fagan> Hey all
<soulwazah> .
<soulwazah> .
<soulwazah> .
<soulwazah> .
<soulwazah> .
<soulwazah> .
<soulwazah> .
<pentarex> QUESTION: What do you think about the NSA spying and all of the other stuff that SNOWDEN dropped and left? Did you think this was the way to say it and the chaos he made...
<rho___> XD XD
<Sephy_> SERIOUS QUESTION: Can you stop now? It's really annoying.
<L1ntux> QUESTION: What you think about the bugs in Multidisplay usage? Browser on the Second Display stop playing in Fullscreen, when i click on the other Display. And some Steam Games run only in the Middle of the Display. Is it an bug from the Ubuntu Side?
<Dhiraj> Please recommend some course which could make me successful in Linux Industry
<akiva-mobile> QUESTION: Ubuntu Desktop Sound Themes have remained the same for quite some time, and despite the occassional plan dropped to have them replaced, they have stuck around. Are there any plans to do new desktop sounds?
<DavidWonderly> QUESTION: Can we give up on Mir now?
<fagan> I have a neck beard right now
 * davidcalle_ scratchs neck
<cayzar> Question: If the desktop is dead, what is the future of Ubuntu? are tablets really going to be as big as desktops?
<zonovroman> QUESTION: When UT will drop support for maguro, manta and grouper?
<snwh> bacon question time should be like this everytime
<cayzar>  
<cayzar>  
<cayzar>   
<cayzar>  Question: If the desktop is dead, what is the future of Ubuntu? are tablets really going to be as big as desktops?
<akiva-mobile> QUESTION: Will the ubuntu sounds be unison across the platforms?
<akiva-mobile> QUESTION: Any competitions for ubuntu ring tones?
<fagan> This is going to be spliced and turned into a sound board and played everywhere
<fagan> and lol did he just fart
<Guest81458> Question: Can you confirm that Linus stole the Linux Kernel from Steve Balmer and that Steve Balmer is the most under appreciated technical genius in the universe?
<lud> QUESTION red or brown sauce ...
<Sephy_> I'm out. You are draging this out to far. See you next time.
<ham_baguette> QUESTION: How do I instaLL the Ubunity on Windows???
<Guest81458> lol Win 98
<fagan> Windows 98 is best 98
<techman246> OKAY THATS A JOKE WINDOWS 98 LOL
<rho___> QUESTION! Lannister or Stark?
<Mikkl> QUESTION: Really Windows 98 or Windows 98 SE?
<nolife> Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow !
<Crokeva> How much workers you have?
<Guest68889> I have an iphone - it sucks ballz
<ham_baguette> I have ifone its ok!!
<rho___> +2, again, jajaja <Sephy_> SERIOUS QUESTION: Can you stop now? It's really annoying.
<akiva-mobile> *Facepalm* is it april 2nd anywhere yet? Can we shoot Jono out of a cannon to that place?
<akiva-mobile> canon*
<vedranius> oh damn, if only this is translated to English, you would have a laugh!!! http://www.linuxzasve.com/vlada-rh-potpisala-ekskluzivni-ugovor-s-canonicalom
<ham_baguette> dont shoot such horrible!!
<nolife> Oh... you touch my tralala
<rho___> leaving guys ;) cheers! :)
<ham_baguette> how i get ubuntity on windows???? HELP!!!!!
<Crokeva> QUESTION: How much workers you have?
<Guest77998> QUESTION: Could you please send me the bank account where I pay for buying canonical? Lost it along my millions of dollars
<cayzar>   
<cayzar>  
<cayzar>  
<cayzar>  
<cayzar>   
<cayzar> Question: will the ubuntu phones be available in the USA?
<nolife> Is this live thing real or just a fake playback ?
<Crokeva> QUESTION: How much workers you have?
<fagan> I love bugs
<techman246> no i think its live
<techman246> because he is talking about people in the chat
<ham_baguette> QUESTION: I have keyboard with bug having keys i tap keyboard but keys stick and on screen is a keyboard. Can I help??
<zonovroman> What do you think about Crimea and Russian "occupation"?
<Crokeva> QUESTION: How much workers you have?
<vedranius> Hey Jono
<zonovroman> QUESTION: What do you think about Crimea and Russian "occupation"?
<vedranius> read this: http://translate.google.hr/translate?sl=hr&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=hr&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.linuxzasve.com%2Fvlada-rh-potpisala-ekskluzivni-ugovor-s-canonicalom
<DavidWonderly> Got ya ;)
<pentarex> thank you for the response :) I dont know if you are pranking today, but that was the thing I was thinking also.
<vedranius> tho, it's translated with google from Croatian
<Crokeva> vedranius koji je to kurac
<rharta> Hi! I am about to decide between windows 8 and ubuntu 14.04. Please convice me to choose ubuntu :)
<Crokeva> vedranius koji kurac
<akiva-mobile> ;_; I hope he does a real one after this :P
<vedranius> kaj?
<Crokeva> kad je to potpisano
<fagan> rharta: Well its a lot cheaper thats a start
<vedranius> ma 1. April čovječe
<nolife> I have the same chair as you ! Isn't it good ?
<leedev> scoes?
<Steam4Mac> QUESTION: Why the hell is Ubuntu equivalent to windows BOB ?
<snwh> :D
<akiva-mobile> QUESTION: When did it sink in that your google tech talk slides should have not had so many Chuck Norris Jokes
<ham_baguette> QUESTION: I have keyboard issue with keyboard an you doesnt reply!!!!!!!
<Crokeva> http://www.linuxzasve.com/vlada-rh-potpisala-ekskluzivni-ugovor-s-canonicalom
<Spirinox> QUESTION: Ubuntu got buy by Microsoft, right?
<Crokeva> QUESTION: How much workers you have?
<akiva-mobile> Spirinox, it was facebook.
<airurando> very very funny
<akiva-mobile> Crokeva, I think its like 700 :P
<vedranius> http://translate.google.hr/translate?sl=hr&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=hr&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.linuxzasve.com%2Fvlada-rh-potpisala-ekskluzivni-ugovor-s-canonicalom :D
<rharta> fagan: Thanks. It is already on my laptop. But something is missing i feel so :)
<Crokeva> akiva, thank you!
<Dhiraj> https://www.blogger.com/blogger.g?blogID=8652918825383194983#overview/src=dashboard
<akiva-mobile> Crokeva, That is what I am here for :P
<d0od> QUESTION: Canonical? More like Canonicant, ammirite, Jono?
<leedev> http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Linux
<Marechal> QUESTION: When will Ubuntu overcome the lack of drivers for video cards?
<snwh> d0od, perhaps Cantonical
<ahayzen_> QUESTION: As a company with a large amount of its workforce working from home, how do you as a company ensure that people are actually doing their work and what hours they have been working. Do you for example have a sign in/out, daily standups or task based performance?
<Spirinox> QUESTION: can you confirm me that SOAD is on of the best metal group?
<Spirinox> ONE*
<Marechal> QUESTION: When will Ubuntu overcome the lack of drivers for video cards?
<Spirinox> Marechal soon maybe, with all that steam box thing
<TooLazyToChangeM> Question:  I heard that you were getting a new job at the Bruce Jenner school of self identity ... can you elaborate on your new role?
<Spirinox> QUESTION: Can I irritate you? Or do the sign applies to me too?
<Erik__> what bands do you like?
<Crokeva> Thank you!
<cayzar> Question: will the ubuntu phones be available in the USA?
<Crokeva> I'm not asking the same question, its lagging , you responded to my question after 10min and everyone think its not live cuz of lagging. My speedtest is good, 40 DL 5 UL
<fagan> cayzar: Id put my money on it. Like I know about the same as you but id say they would be missing out if they didn't ship a phone to the US
<pulu90> QUESTION: What do you like about doing Bad Voltage and what do you think about people you do it with?
<funkiepie> you could get computer porn in the 80's if you looked hard enough :)
<davidcalle_> The easy way would have been to build huge desks...
<akiva-mobile> QUESTION: What will the ubuntu notification sound like on the ubuntu phone. Try to make the sound with your mouth.
<akiva-mobile> yes
<zonovroman> QUESTION: Can I take your job in Canonical? And when? Zonov Roman's Q&A...sounds great)
<fagan> zonovroman: I welcome my new zono overlord
<L1ntux> QUESTION: Any infos about Ubuntu Phone sale in Germany?
<RogerCarder> Question Bad Voltage rocks....Guitar yes but don't smash it to bits tonight. Watching via my Commodore Amiga!!
<funkiepie> RogerCarder knows you could get computer porn in the 80's :)
<Spirinox> QUESTION: will you play the guitar on air today? (sorry if question already asked)
<techman246> QUESTION; what do you think about cryptocurrencies and the IRS?
<akiva-mobile> Spirinox, only if he plays it with his tongue
<bin_bash> who is this jono bacon homo
<ghhh> English is not the best language. even latin is better
<bin_bash> english is the best
<funkiepie> I'm so old I remember Jono having an English accent
<Karmix> QUESTION:  Could we open your next keynote with this?  Could we invite Bradley?
<d0od> QUESTION: China's behaviour in the East and South China Seas raises questions in many of its neighbours' minds about the validity of their international policy. I ask: snog, marry, avoid: zuckerburg, ballmer and shuttleworth.
<bin_bash> QUESTION: how are you going to stop me from using your content
<bin_bash> ANSWER: you won't
<akiva-mobile> lol
<Spirinox> yay
<cayzar> Question: Since you use Mac, does shuttleworth use window or mac instead of ubuntu full time?
<techman246> he uses msdos
<techman246> 1.1
<bin_bash> QUESTION: Are you a homosexual, if so are you a top or bottom, if not why have you not embraced our penis overlord?
<LanDi> Mark knopfler or David Gilmour ??
<fagan> cayzar: he has a few different OSes on his computers he likes to see what other people are getting up to but im 100% sure his actual phone and PC do run Ubuntu
<snwh> bin_bash, homophobic much?
<bin_bash> snwh: how is that homophobic in any way
<funkiepie> QUESTION: What's better Nacho's from a Wetherspoons pub or Richard Stallmans beard dandruff on toast?
<ham_baguette> funkiepie: SUCH GREAT QUESTIONING!!
<bin_bash> funkiepie asks the important things
<cayzar> Question: When will you launch your hostile takeover of Cononicle?
<Guest20779> When is Ubuntu going "all in" on Google Compute Engine?
<akiva-mobile> QUESTION: How will Ubuntu-Phone compete with the Open-Moko?
<funkiepie> I once kissed Aq
<Guest20779> Question: When is Ubuntu going "all in" on Google Compute Engine?
<snwh> bin_bash, why go there at all?
<akiva-mobile> congrats zonovroman
<akiva-mobile> Zono Bacon!
<Marechal> QUESTION: Jono, how can I work for Ubuntu?
<bin_bash> snwh: this isn't a serious q&a you dumb asshole
<fagan> Marechal: they are always hiring http://www.canonical.com/careers/all-vacancies
<pipework> jono: Have you ever regretted Ubanto's position on being ultra POSIX compliant? I kind of wish they'd just use powershell.
<bin_bash> lolwat
<snwh> bin_bash, well i think jono is basically saying waht I would
<zonovroman> Thank you, akiva-mobile. Now I have POWER!
<bin_bash> I'm not even discriminating
<bin_bash> I'm gay
<techman246> Jono has been obducted by aliens and he is bashing everyone so he shouldnt be talking
<bin_bash> how could I be homophobic
<funkiepie> I've got hair so I can't be Peter Cannon!
<funkiepie> I'm so old I remember when Jono had hair
<Markcortbass> @bin_bash / Get a life!
<pipework> bin_bash: This isn't about you, bruv.
<bin_bash> pipework: the previous statement was directly targeted at me
<akiva-mobile> lol
<pipework> bin_bash: I'm aware that he spoke about you, but this event as a whole really isn't about you.
<akiva-mobile> bin_bash, Go fly a kite :)
<snwh> bin_bash, perhaps it backfired since text/IRC messages fail to convey tone
<bin_bash> pipework: ofc it's not it's an april fools q&a
<iorweth> Hey, why is it your last q/a? :o
<pipework> bin_bash: You don't say
<bin_bash> Wow that is very racist
<bin_bash> and homophobic
<bin_bash> and sexist
<bin_bash> I'm a girl
<bin_bash> So
<bin_bash> that's rude
<Aut0Exec> sup
<akiva-mobile> ha ha
<Aut0Exec> hi guys?
<Agel_death> what about facebook buying ubuntu?
 * fhf slaps bin_bash around a bit with a large trout
<jochenh> Question: All the Android ports for Ubuntu Phone are not working right now (because of flipped ports), are there plans to change this?
<d0od> QUESTION: The name Canonical is made up of 'Canon' and 'iCal'. You're all secretly apple fanbois. Busted, bro.
<apis> Uggggh, I know that this is a April Fools Day joke, but its still painful to watch, I want nice Jono back.
<jochenh> Question: All the Android ports for Ubuntu Phone are not working right now (because of flipped ports), are there plans to change this?
<snwh> good riddance
<snwh> that beard sucks
<bin_bash> I have a seruious question
<Fichtner> AM I THE ONLY PERSON WHO USES PROPRIETARY DRIVERS ON UBUNTU?
<techman246> QUESTION: what are you drinking beer or soda?
<DavidWonderly> QUESTION: Will you play at my wedding reception in July?
<pipework> jono: What was the most frustrating thing about working for Canonical? Does Shuttleworth have bad B/O?
<bin_bash> QUESTION: Do you think that Amazon will buy canonical
<fagan> Fichtner: I use them too :P
<zonovroman> QUESTION: Why I'm so "lucky"? I bought Nexus 10 (yes, manta pokemon), and soon Canonical will drop it's support. I have a laptop, but NVIDIA dropped my videocard support and laptop is too buggy to...use Ubuntu SDK! And Jono, you're best! Was best Community Manager...from now I'm Community Manager;)
<bin_bash> And then sell Ubuntu Hardware
<Aut0Exec> QUESTION: wtf?
<cayzar> Question: Will Ubuntu become as intuative as Mac and surpass it?
<beard_of_omens> QUESTION: if you do not work on open source any more does that mean that you haev to go back to life of stealing pastys?
<bin_bash> I'm loved by everyone, Jono
<micah2> yeah, this is weird, I miss nice Jono.
<Aut0Exec> bin_bash: ohai
<Aut0Exec> :)
<Aut0Exec> your here
<akiva-mobile> QUESTION: I keep getting nosebleeds. When does Canonical plan to address this security flaw?
<neoelemento> Back to music? OSX song for example? :D
<apis> Serious Question: Can we have 30 seconds of nice Jono at the end?
<bin_bash> akiva-mobile: that is a very good question.
<neoelemento> like 'free software song'?
<Fichtner> I think we should go back to Windows 3.1
<Markcortbass> QUESTION= Will Ubuntu Phone have content of the Firefox OS store? Is it difficult to get the HTML5 code for Ubuntu Phone OS?
<bin_bash> QUESTION: Is Mark Shuttleworth involved secretly with Steve Ballmer in plans to create Ubuntu for Apple?
<apis> QUESTION=Do you like homebrewed beer?
<fagan> Hahahah salad dodgers
<fhf> QUESTION: Have you ever drunk Ubuntu Cola < http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/d/da/Ubuntu_Cola_white_background.jpg/419px-Ubuntu_Cola_white_background.jpg >
<Marechal> QUESTION: Could Ubuntu be a way to expand the access of technology in poor countrys? What's your plan?
<K_Peignot> Hi, will Ubuntu TV even happen one day, and if yes, when can we expect having news about it ?
<fagan> fhf: I have its really nice, they used to sell it in my college
<bin_bash> QUESTION: WILL MARK SHUTTLEWORTH ACTUALLY WIPE FOR ME IF I ASK FOR IT IN #UBUNTU SINCE THEY SEEM SO EAGER TO SPOONFEED ALL INFORMATION?
<akiva-mobile> :/
<simion314> QUESTION: I like the thing in 14.04  most desired features were finaly added, will this continue? because this will stop anti ubuntu people arguments like the one about spywere
<Aut0Exec> bin_bash: your are an idiot
<bin_bash> >your are
<bin_bash> okay Aut0Exec
<bin_bash> lol
<Markcortbass> Haha xD
<Aut0Exec> bin_bash: come at me bro
<akiva-mobile> working on it
<Agel_death> facebook will buy ubuntu ?
<bin_bash> oh fine i'll leave
<bin_bash> good grief
<fagan> Poor bin_bash
<fagan> Agel_death: will Ubuntu buy facebook?
<Anon7-2521> QUESTION: When Facebook buys Canonical do you think Farmville will be played natively without WINE?
<cayzar> Question: When will your album be out?
<snwh> QUESTION: Windows 98 SE or regular?
<zonovroman> QUESTION: Which laptop is mostly compatible with the best OS in the world - Windows 98? And try Windows ME - perfect stability!
<Guest6387> windows 8.1 vs ubuntu?
<akiva-mobile> winme is actually open source :P
<snwh> C'mon Windows 2000
<neoelemento> Who is replacing you in Ubuntu band?
<Anon7-2521> QUESTION: If Facebook won't buy Canonical, do you think there is any hope for closing the Ubuntu source permanently so it can be as amazing as OS X?
<simion314> did something happened ? why is jono upset? just ignore the haters, if Arch done any of the things Ubuntu those  everyone would praise them
<micah2> Windows 2000 was solid
<snwh> QUESTION: re Thinkpads, trackpoint or touchpad?
<akiva-mobile> snwh, trackpoint, trust me :P
<snwh> akiva-mobile, duh
<zonovroman> QUESTION: Did you play ever in zBird - Ubuntu Touch clone of Flappy Bird?
<Guest6387> ubuntu always have problems with stability and drivers.. is there any hope?
<akiva-mobile> snwh, lol I disabled my touchpad
<Anon7-2521> QUESTION: If we get rid of Richard Stallman can we get rid of the GPL?
<akiva-mobile> NOOOOO
<EFixxJ8PL3ignNlq> question: can you read my nick?
<d0od> Fuck sake
<jiimyjames> LoL
<Malizor> YOU DON'T SAY?
<akiva-mobile> I feel betrayed
<fagan> WHAT!? That was a joke?
<fagan> Im shocked and appalled
<jiimyjames> I was about to format and install win 7
<Markcortbass> Lol XD Mark Shuttleworth was Bin_Bash! XD
<akiva-mobile> Markcortbass, ha ha
<Fichtner> I WILL NOW BUY YOUR ALBUM!
<techman246> YAY THE ALIENS RETURNED JONO but that was an anoying april fools joke
<akiva-mobile> techman246, it wasn't annoying :P
<techman246> but it was
<akiva-mobile> lol
<blaroche> so, no canoncail propaganda deptartment?
<micah2> that would have been a much better April fool's joke
<bin_bash> HAHA APRIL FOOLS PEOPLE!
<akiva-mobile> omg
<fagan> bin_bash: welcome back Mark
<akiva-mobile> o_O
<bin_bash> Seriously I apologize but hey, what's a good joke without Mark Shuttleworth pretending to be a terrible person?
<akiva-mobile> oh
<Markcortbass> @ Bin_Bash nice to meet you Mark Shuttleworth :))
<bin_bash> nice to meet you as well, Markcortbass
<bin_bash> Jono! hope you know it was all in good fun! :)
<fagan> Yep was fun
<akiva-mobile> QUESTION: Ubuntu Desktop Sound Themes have remained the same for quite some time, and despite the occassional plan dropped to have them replaced, they have stuck around. Are there any plans to do new desktop sounds?
<zonovroman> QUESTION: Did you play ever in zBird - Ubuntu Touch clone of Flappy Bird?
<Anon7-2521> I have a legit question actually
<Fichtner> ARE YOU EXCITED FOR THE NEW LTS?
<popey> bin_bash: keep it civil
<Guest6387> ubuntu always have problems with stability and drivers.. is there any hope?
<jiimyjames> QUESTION you guys ganna do a enterprise I think you should
<cayzar>  Question: If the desktop is dead, what is the future of Ubuntu? are tablets really going to be as big as desktops?
<ReiPele> QUESTION: What if Cannonical have bought Oculus VR?
<L1ntux> QUESTION: Why is my Cat sitting in front of my Monitor and watching your Stream :D
<Anon7-2521> QUESTION (LEGIT QUESTION): Is unity around for a while?
<snwh> Hewlitt
<bin_bash> I'm not an actual homophobe I just want everyone to know
<akiva-mobile> QUESTION: Any competitions for ubuntu ring tones?
<Fichtner> ME TOO!
<zonovroman> Is was first conversation with you for me - you're good man!)
<mhall119> L1ntux: cats love bacon
<akiva-mobile> QUESTION: Will unity7 be in 14.10?
<DJones> bin_bash: Thats not reallt something the ubuntu channels need to knw
<Guest6387> ubuntu always have problems with stability and drivers.. is there any hope?
<bin_bash> felt it was important since I was playing a part a bit earlier, DJones
<akiva-mobile> QUESTION: What will the HUD be like on ubuntu-phone? Will it be there at all?
<techman246> can we use this video cast on soundboards?
<ubuntufan94> QUESTION: will the 14.04 requirements be similar to 12.04?
<zonovroman> And thank you for your opinion. It is very important for me.
<davidcalle_> Thanks Jono, looking forward to the first Zono Q&A :)
<L1ntux> rofl @<mhall119>
<techman246> im using it
<akiva-mobile> o_o
<fagan> thanks jono
<pulu90> oh that was sweet :D
<fhf> hahaha this was amazing QA
<fagan> later all
<Anon7-2521> Thank you!
<akiva-mobile> ah swell
<Fichtner> See y'all next week
<sam___> Did u Apologized  To RMS yet ?
<ham_baguette> verio has stopped
<ham_baguette> QUESTION: vidio has stopped
<jono> thanks, all!
<bin_bash> thanks jono!
<fhf> thanks guys I just wish I could have watched this all
<fhf> it all*
<bin_bash> fhf: same i came late to the game
<bin_bash> i think it'll be on youtube though
<ham_baguette> is video stop??
<bin_bash> ya
<fhf> ham_baguette its over sadly :(
<wutwut> wut
<fhf> wut
<Adict> I do
<Adict> :-D
<Adict> very bad acting :-D
<snippy> can see you
<Marlinc> 😃
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-04-02
<lemasney> I can see you, Jono
<dholbach> good morning
<akiva-mobile> dholbach, morning
<dholbach> hi akiva-mobile
<akiva-mobile> dholbach, How was april fools?
<dholbach> good - I liked Jono's Q&A and FB buying Ubuntu for 3bn - I didn't see too many surprises outside the tech press though - how was yours?
<frango> is jono here?
<dholbach> frango, no - you're probably looking at a recorded video right now
<dholbach> where Jono lives it's 3:00 in the morning
<frango> oh i know its not live atm
<frango> he's in the UK isnt he?
<frango> thought he might idle on irc
<dholbach> no, he's in the US
<akiva-mobile> dholbach, Jono made me cry numerous times on his Q&A. ;_;
<dholbach> :-)
<mhall119_> you can ask questions at any time here, just start it with "QUESTION"
<nar_> yes
<AUX> I see you
<Dule_SRB> :D
<MrGiue> Hi
<mutlucan96> have good work!
<lei_> QUESTION: UBUNTU NEEDS TO USE WAYLAND
<mhall119> not really a question
<Paddy_NI> :-D
<lei_> I AM HELPING CODING
<nar_> first time I watch this and your leaving
<mhall119> nar_: I think you have an old video, if you're seeing jono
<TonyBarrio> ####
<zonovroman> I want to ask about download and upload files. Do you plan to implement it with only QML, without C++ backend?
<nik90> mhall119: sry, but did bill say anything about when the right edge app navigation land? (Just got here)
<Paddy_NI> April Fools :-(
<mhall119> zonovroman: please start it with "QUESTION"
<mhall119> nik90: not yet, ask it
<nar_> it is the 2 april...
<JavaProgramming> what a beautiful bass guitar :D
<nar_> or is it the 1
<zonovroman> QUESTION: I want to ask about download and upload files. Do you plan to implement it with only QML, without C++ backend?
<N8100> Hi all.
<nik90> QUESTION: When is the right-edge app navigation planned to land in the images?
<Robby___> QUESTION - May not be the right venue, but I'm having a hard time finding info on USB webcams that are compatible. I have 12.04 32 bit.
<Paddy_NI> Eric Cantona lost his passion for the game too
<Guest77909> QUESTION: Do we have any update on the work going on for Ubuntu phone?
<nar_> like the 1 April 2014 title
<nar_> QUESTION: what day is today
<Robby___> YES, I would like more info on the phone too!
<mhall119> Guest77909: that's a big topic, do you have specifi cquestions?
<Boocita23> ohai
<N8100> Have we (community) attained some achievements in the field of power management on laptops with new Ubuntu relese?
<nar_> 14 years, you said it already
<TonyBarrio> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=716122128445530&set=a.140245649366517.25142.137947596262989&type=1&theater
<mhall119> nar_: you're watching an old video
<ahmaad> hello
<nar_> youl get attitude everywhere
<warfares> there is a eco ... !!
<nik90> mhall119: we are hearing the echo of jorge
<TonyBarrio> Stremming
<Robby___> QUESTION - As far as the phone goes, I've read that you can root some phones and install the OS, but are there any phones that run it out of the box in the pipeline??
<nik90> mhall119: nevermind it is gone now
<TonyBarrio> Try a refresh
<benj1o> Hi Mother fucker !!! How are you ?
<mhall119> zonovroman: lp:ubuntu-download-manager
<TonyBarrio> http://linux.iatkos.net works too?
<nik90> benj1o: please behave yourself in this channel
<tombuntu> Thanks michael was having feedback
<mhall119> you can ask questions at any time here, just start it with "QUESTION"
<ubuntu-guy> "QUESTION" is digtalocean cloud supported like amazon is?
<benj1o> Yeah Scuse man !
<lei_> JONO BACON I FEEL WHAT U SAY I FEEL LINUX IS NOT GOING ANYWHERE
<Paddy_NI> QUESTION Perhaps you need to find your inner NeckBeard again Jono?
<zonovroman> QUESTION: Firstly, thank you for your answer. Secondly, Ubuntu.Content (ContentHub) is not working both on desktop and phone. What I'm doing wrong? I have Trusty, with last updates.
<Robby___> Awesome, thanks guys!
<nar_> OK, got the right video now ;)
<lei_> UBUNTU SUCKS
<lei_> L
<jcastro> https://github.com/kapilt/juju-digitalocean
<Robby___> PERFECT, thanks!!
<Robby___> Awesome
<mhall119> if you're seeing Jono, you're watching an old video
<mhall119> that was from yesterday
<Dipesh> I have problem installing Google chrome...
<bfiller> just confirmed right edge stuff is in latest trusty-proposed image
<JavaProgramming> The problem maybe isn't your os
<nik90> bfiller: thnx
<SlowLigh> when will we find a decent DVB-S/T/C player for linux? especially DVB-S
<mhall119> you can ask questions at any time here, just start it with "QUESTION"
<zonovroman> QUESTION: I'll try in next 5-10 minutes. It's not a question, sorry for lie.
<warfares> hey QUESTION will be  MIR in the next release ??
<CheeseBurg> Sorry, what did I miss?
<mhall119> CheeseBurg: everything :)
<CheeseBurg> Aww man
<SlowLigh> Question : when will we find a decent DVB-S/T/C player for linux? especially DVB-S
<lei_> QUESTION: THANK U  AND I USE WINDOWS 8.1
<Paddy_NI> lei_: That is not a question
<nik90> QUESTION: You mentioned that uploading to the app store can be done via the Web UI or API. Which API are you referring to?
<mhall119> does the caplock key stay on in Windows 8.1?
<Dipesh> "QUESTION" Any solution for installing Google Chrome??
<Stern_> Use chromium.
<CheeseBurg> Dipesh: Just go to the website
<zonovroman> QUESTION: What about policies in Ubuntu Touch? As you knows, there are some bugs (connected with security), and I can't upload my app with accounts and friends permissions. When you expect to fix bugs?
<Paddy_NI> Dipesh: Use gdebi to install it
<Paddy_NI> Dipesh: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUqMVJ-Gz4I
<ubuntu-guy> "QUESTION" do you check click app pagages to see if they are malware as we need to have a solid way to not have malware in the app store as googles one has lots of malware
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Will there be a replacement for U1 or integration with other services like ownCloud or GDrive?
<CheeseBurg> What is with the echo?
<warfares> great thanks
<jeffrey_f> QUESTION: Would love to see a free version of Landscape.  Maybe a stand-alone version (local cloud?).  Would be great to be able to manage up to 5 systems at home.
<beuno> nik90, https://launchpad.net/click-toolbelt
<taurus> awesome ubuntu...
<nik90> beuno: thnx. I asked because of the hope this might lead to uploading from Qtcreator itself using the API :)
<joe_____> Hi what is going with the Ubuntu phone?
<beuno> nik90, that is in progress  ;)
<nik90> beuno: awesome :D
<ubuntu-guy> "QUESTION" can users create there own security polices?
<Dipesh> "QUESTION" Are there any configuration issue installing ubuntu server os in raspberry pi??
<CheeseBurg> joe_____: You have to preface with QUESTION
<taurus> how safe is ubuntu regarding viruses and malware....?
<btroot> ubuntu is more safe than windows
<mhall119> taurus: start questions with "QUESTION"
<Paddy_NI> I started on a BBC Micro
<Paddy_NI> ASCII Pr0n is what it's all about
<taurus> "QUESTION" do we need to install any kind of antivirus ?
<CheeseBurg> jcastro: Awesome with the owncloud thing!
<jcastro> https://code.launchpad.net/~jorge/charms/bundles/owncloud/bundle
<jcastro> but currently it's an old version of owncloud, but someone is working on it
<ubuntu-guy> they are as a user
<fcumbadass> QUESTION do you/anyone in the team see anything in the future in wearable tech?
<Guest84857> Contest url
<Guest84857> ?
<CrazyHair> "QUESTION" could you please reshare the link, u just talked about here?
<ubuntu-guy> "QUESTION" do you still need no anti-virus even for malware that is cross platform that for example targets java?
<mhall119> Guest84857: http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/
<Paddy_NI> Okay I'm an idiot I thought Ubuntu on Air was currently live! I have just been mind farting into this channel thinking it was live
<jeffrey_f> QUESTION: If no priority for a free small version of Landscape, is there any way now or into the future to manage a small collection of systems/desktops?
 * Paddy_NI facepalm
<Guest84857> ty
<aladdin> "QUESTION" : sorry if it's out the topic, what will be the audio/video IM on Ubuntu ? Will you have a partnership with another company or will you push WebRTC  app ??
<Dipesh> "QUESTION" Can you send me the project link of raspberry pi with ubuntu os
<Paddy_NI> jcastro: I must apologise for the garbage, I thought this was live XD
<jeffrey_f>  Thanks!
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Is there a timeline for Unity 8 Desktop session?
<jcastro> http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2013/11/building-ubuntu-for-the-raspberry-pi/
<jcastro> Dipesh, ^
<Dipesh> thanks..
<ubuntu-guy> "QUESTION" will ubuntu ever become a rolling release distro as then you would not need to patch a kernel like you do for 14.04
<Nivex> QUESTION: What kind of testing does Ubuntu do with IPv6? How well would it do on an IPv6-only network at this point?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Is there any plans for redoing the audio on Ubuntu? Like how Mir is for display server
<tuxkalle> QUESTION: What version is the latest for the phone ?
<Nasacra> debian!!! :P
<jcastro> ubuntu-devel is a rolling release. :)
<tuxkalle> QUESTION: my nexus 4 doesen't look to install apps is it just me ?
<DetroitDKush> Now that antialiasing is on ubuntu, Would it be possible to port Fallout games to be native on linux?
<adsv> gucci?
<adsv> gucci gucci
<jagdeep> QUESTION: Why most of the games are released for windows not ubuntu ?
<mhall119> jagdeep: directx
<CheeseBurg> laters
<lotfi> hello
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-04-03
<Deepak> hi
<dholbach> good morning
<gglcdjm> ้hello
<Anoop> hi
<Kiko075> connect #ubuntu
<Sarahana> hi any one knows the right channel from where we can develop ubuntu OS for handheld
<jose> Sarahana: pardon? for mobile devices?
<jose> and what do you mean develop? develop applications?
<Sarahana> its arm processor device
<Sarahana> customize ubuntu OS especially to our product
<Sarahana> and even we wish to get it certified by canonical under ubuntu certified hardwares
<Sarahana> if any one knows the info kindly share it to my id "tsarahana@gmail.com", thanks in advance
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-04-04
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> jose, is ubuntuonair.com free at 13 utc today? (I think I asked the last time)
<jose> dholbach: morning! is that in 2h and 15m? because you scheduled the HTML5 App Devel Feedback Session there
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> ok, perfect
<jose> awesome then :)
<dholbach> who's here for the session? :)
<dholbach> do we have any questions? anyone from the app showdown folks?
<dholbach> any feedback from you html5 hackers? :)
<dhegedues> "hackers" :)
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> I'm happy to bring up your feedback or questions with our experts :)
<simion314> I am thinking on trying html5 development but  I am intrested on desktop apps not phones, I am wondering  on how to setup a development environment and I am intrested on cross platform , so this may be offtopic
<dholbach> thanks simion314
<dhegedues_> so the user won't notice any differences to native apps?
<dholbach> any more feedback or questions? :)
<dhegedues_> thank you very much :)
<simion314> QUESTION can you use third party libraries like angular,jquery ? is there any limitation of the html5 sdk?
<simion314> QUESTION is the rendering engine the QWebView from Qt5 ?or is something else
<dholbach> thanks guys! :)
<dhegedues_> :)
<simion314> thanks
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-04-05
<toddc> hello akiva-mobile welcome
<akiva-mobile> toddc, o_O
<akiva-mobile> toddc, whats happening?
<toddc> quiet in here tonight
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-03-31
<jansen> ello
<shadeslayer> hola
<Bl4ckD34Th> hello ubuntu
<Bl4ckD34Th> 18 minutes remaining
<shadeslayer> yo yo
<mhall119> shadeslayer: Riddell: welcome, I'm getting the hangout setup now, will PM you the link
<shadeslayer> I was engaged in a very interesting game of pac man
<mhall119> how very retro :)
<shadeslayer> indeed
<mhall119> is there a Qt pacman game? that would be a fun one to have on my phone
<leafar> it would be cute ;)
<shadeslayer> https://github.com/aleksandersmierciak/Qt-PacMan
<shadeslayer> seems to be made for the N9
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Community Team Q&A - Speakers: mhall119, dpm, popey, balloons, dholbach
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/03/31/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<popey> \o/
<mhall119> ask questions anytime here, start with the word QUESTION in call caps
<leafar> QUESTION: When mir will enable app sandboxing, what will that mean for apps on unity8? Will an app be unable to access the filesystem? And how do the content hubs play in to that? Can an app launch another(like the browser opening the dialer)?
<mhall119> keep the questions coming in, we'll answer them laster so as not to interrupt Riddell
<popey>  
<leafar> QUESTION: How is the state of theming on the phone?
<leafar> shadeslayer: the pacman game does require some really old packages - its 2 years old.
<shadeslayer> leafar: heh :D
<leafar> doesn't open with qtcreator for me
<shadeslayer> didn't say it worked :P
<leafar> i hoped it would. could've put it on the phone...
<leafar> QUESTION for the KDE guys: Can I use Krunner to access the menu structure of a program similar to the unity HUD?
<Nothing_Much> Oh I thought I missed this!
<Erthe> QUESTION: I currently work heavily on a day to day basis with my PC (software development); how much risk is there in moving to KDE 5/Plasma Next?
<Erthe> [Currently running 14.10]
<shadeslayer> Erthe: it should be fine, I've been running it continuously for the last 6 months
<Erthe> I use Kate and Dolphin *alot*, as well as a variety of other apps, almost 85% Qt/KDE apps.
<Erthe> Is the configuration migration smooth?  Would there be much downtime in the change?
<shadeslayer> mhall119: ^^ might be a good idea to get that into the hangout
<mhall119> shadeslayer: yup, I'll make you repeat it on the video :)
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<Erthe> I've been sitting on the fence on this for a few months :D
<Erthe> And KDE 4
<Erthe> True
<Nothing_Much> QUESTION: How do you add a package to the Ubuntu repository, is there a tutorial on how to do it and do you need to be a programmer to do so?
<Erthe> Thanks guys :D
<falera> QUESTION: Does KDE still ship with Konqueror?
<Erthe> KDE 4 does falera
<Erthe> I still use it for some crazy, multi-pane file management
<falera> ok, thats good then :) Plasma 5 is awesome!
<falera> Erthe: dolphin has that right?
<Erthe> Uh, I don't know if it does more than a split pane
<falera> multi window then...
<shadeslayer> Erthe: please report bugs if you find any in kate :)
<shadeslayer> Erthe: https://bugs.kde.org/
<Erthe> shadeslayer: Will do ;)
<Erthe> Does anyone have a URL handy for 14.10 to move to the latest version from KDE4?
<leafar> mhall119: Thank you for the very insightful answer!
<Nothing_Much> woo!
<mhall119> http://packaging.ubuntu.com/
<Nothing_Much> oh nice
<jakey_> Is there any way to add ringtones on the phone? I can't paste in developer mode....
<Erthe> QUESTION: Does Kubuntu have plans to use Qt Quick for desktop tools in the future?
<urvink__> QUESTION: Does the new unity have a way of handling notifications, like the new GNOME3.16? like a notification center
<Erthe> Excellent, thanks Riddell
<urvink__> I have my answer Michael, I  was wondering for the new Unity8 and that is what I got answered...AWESOME
<falera> QUESTION; the unity8 notifications are interactive, right? Is there a place where I can access them?
<falera> (all)
<urvink__> QUESTION: Is there a way to get the MI4 available in EUROPE??
<falera> yes ;)
<shadeslayer> mhall119: http://dci.pangea.pub/ && http://github.com/rpi2-stuff/image
<shadeslayer> in case you wanted links
<mhall119> thanks shadeslayer, I was going to ask for that :)
<mhall119> you read my mind
<falera> Thanks, goodbye.
<shadeslayer> I am psychic afterall
<shadeslayer> mhall119: I'll blog about my DCI stuff sometime next week after easter
<shadeslayer> once I'm done recompiling Plasma 5 :P
<mhall119> it takes that long to recompile? :)
<shadeslayer> mhall119: armhf
<shadeslayer> that should be sufficiently descriptive :p
<mhall119> sadly yes
<shadeslayer> I have 3 armhf builders, but compiling is just painfully slow
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<darthanubis> ah too late
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-04-02
<Lois> hello
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-04-05
<Guest5643> ansonsten news on meizu pro 5 ubuntu?
<Guest5643> *anyone
<AuroraAvenue> 30 minutes to go ! www.ubuntuonair.com
<AuroraAvenue> http://ubuntuonair.com/
<AuroraAvenue> http://ubuntuonair.com/
<AuroraAvenue> Four minutes to go !
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: How do we get rid of confusing time zone problems?
<AuroraAvenue> QUESTION: Any change with the hud ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> HUD!
<AuroraAvenue> Hi ChloeWolfieGirl o/
 * AuroraAvenue used to be called Sponge ;)
<AuroraAvenue> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PGpQGkHsV0 Mic Christopher "Heyday"
<AuroraAvenue> Are we all here ?
<AuroraAvenue> QUESTION: Who doing the Q&A this week, exactamundo-ly ?
<mhall119> starting the broadcast now
<AuroraAvenue> QUESTION: When do we type our QUESTIONS in ?
<mariogrip> QUESTION: how is Ubuntu on Windows 10 good for Ubuntu and canonical?
<mariogrip> mhall119: new hair?
<AuroraAvenue>  QUESTION: Can you plug a video-player into the phone ?
<AuroraAvenue> QUESTION: Can we just clarify which *Convergence* phones and tablets shall be released to buy (not on Pre-order), and when ?
<AuroraAvenue> QUESTION: Can you do 180 degree phone-pictures (panoramas) with the convergence phone and/or tablet ?
<AuroraAvenue> QUESTION: How good is ' www.reddit.com/r/ubuntuappshowdown ' when displayed -on the convergence phone and/or tablet ?
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<AuroraAvenue>  QUESTION: With only "below a dozen viewers" on this channel and IRC - do you think #ubuntuonair should be doing giveaways of books and/or amazon discounts (amazon because of the user agreement with advertisements), or nay ?
<AuroraAvenue> REFRESH your screen s !
<AuroraAvenue>  QUESTION: What changes were necsessary with Ubuntu 16.04 as opposed to 14.04 ? And can you talk for the flavors ? #DoubleTheFlavour !
<AuroraAvenue> QUESTION: Why cannot I play Scalectrix on  my ubuntu phone and/or tablet ?
<AuroraAvenue> QUESTION: What is the app for viewing the panama  Wiki-leaks revelations of this week ?
<AuroraAvenue> QUESTION: Woud you consider Ubuntu phone an american or European project ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Question: Now Ubuntu's on Windows 10, when are you getting windows 10 phones?
<mariogrip> QUESTION: Why do canonical help microsoft build a development platform with can cause developers stop using Ubuntu and use Windows instead
<AuroraAvenue> QUESTION: Finding apps is hard is there an easier way to find and sort-out which apps do what, in an easy to understand manner ?
<AuroraAvenue> QUESTION: Do you think the Ubuntu phone/tablet is too expensive for africans ?
<AuroraAvenue> QUESTIONS: My friend from the community project gave me a copy of "Linux The Complete Manual" by Mag Books ISBN 9781781060292. How do I say thank-you with a gift using the Canonical/Ubuntu Philosophy, exactly ?
<AuroraAvenue> QUESTION: Why is Vanilla icecream inctreasing in price, yet Vanilla Doom (which isn't on the phone) still at the same expenditure ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Any update about when we can install unity 8 on desktop, or should we move to windows 10? ;P
<mhall119> AuroraAvenue: wow, you've got a lot of questions :)
<AuroraAvenue> QUESTION: How do i convince a family from Donegal that they *need* the Ubuntu phablets ?
<AuroraAvenue> mhall119: That is because I use google Keep.
<AuroraAvenue> mhall119: How long is the Show and Tell going on for ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Whats happening with the all in one messanger app on ubuntu phone?
<AuroraAvenue> QUESTION: Will there be a Lamborghini version of the Ubuntu phone ? At what expenditure ?
<mhall119> AuroraAvenue: not sure, we'll let him go and see :)
<AuroraAvenue> QUESTION: Do Ubuntu-ists believe in Heaven ?
<AuroraAvenue> QUESTION: Does Canonical believe in sourcing products from responsible (environmental) sources ?
<AuroraAvenue> QUESTION: CAn we have a shoutout to the /r/ ubuntuappshowdown subreddit please ?
<fast_snail> QUESTION: How will Canonical benefit from the deal with Microsoft?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Now ubuntu's on WIndows, whens MS Office and other MS products coming to Ubuntu?
<AuroraAvenue> QUESTION: Why is there a limitation on  sharing cookery receipe notes on Ubuntu - I can't find one app that does this ?
<AuroraAvenue> ChloeWolfieGirl: You can already do Excel /win.Office with Wine very well (integrated).
<AuroraAvenue> QUESTION: WHen was the last time you shouted out, and had a good growl ?
<sebsebseb> hi
<AuroraAvenue> sebsebseb: Hiya there.
<AuroraAvenue>  QUESTION: Sometimes on short-haul flights I'm told to turn off my phone. IS the Ubuntu phone different ? Cud we have an amnesty on turning off phones for short-haul flights ? How much do *rate* the Ubuntu phone not to fiddle with El avionics ?
<mhall119> AuroraAvenue: I'm gonna have to cherry pick your serious questions only, so we have time for other people's questions :-P
<ChloeWolfieGirl> AuroraAvenue: thats not official, its like using the web version, theres ways to do it, but.. I'd rather use libre office anyways, but if Ubuntu is suporting windows windows should support ubuntu if you know what I mean :)
<AuroraAvenue> mhall119: You always were a benevolent dictator ;-)
<fast_snail> QUESTION: any news on meizu pro5? after the initial announcement it's total silence
<AuroraAvenue> ChloeWolfieGirl: You cud always use kingsoft community edition .. that works flawlessly. :-)
<AuroraAvenue> QUESTION: I play bowling, is there a scoring app for this, that you know of  ?
<AuroraAvenue>  QUESTION: Are you happy with the Status-Quo in Ubuntu ior do you think the sys. should change ? How should the system change ?
<fast_snail> QUESTION: any news on new ubuntu partners for new phones or tablets?
<mariogrip> weird to see windows on a Ubuntu q/a...
<AuroraAvenue> QUESTION: IN my country , on the buses, the phones only have a 18Kbps bandwidth. Cud Canonical step in (we have billionaires here) and increase the bandwidth with bus-travelling up and down the country ?
<Knightmare> QUESTION: Could Ubuntu on Windows be used to replace powershell?
<mariogrip> popey: o/
<popey> o/
<AuroraAvenue> QUESTION: IN my country , on the buses, the phones only have a 18Kbps bandwidth. Cud Canonical step in (we have billionaires here) and increase the bandwidth with bus-travelling up and down the country ?
<AuroraAvenue> o/
<AuroraAvenue> QUESTION: If the Gendarmerie uses Ubuntu for their desktops, then why does the PSNI of Northern IRL. still use Windows ?
<AuroraAvenue> QUESTION: Have we ever had an Audit of exactly how many Voluntaries there are working for Ubuntu systems ?
<AuroraAvenue> QUESTIONS: Is there any graphical "tearing or freezing" that you have experienced using any of the Ubuntu Touch products ?
<mariogrip> QUESTION: can you run rm -rf /
<AuroraAvenue>  QUESTION: Why is there no Ubuntu shops in London ? HOw can I walk into ashop and buy a Canonical or Ubuntu Touch Product ?
<fast_snail> QUESTION: how would you describe the Ubuntu Store (phone/tablet) apps ecosystem? alive and kicking, asleep, dead.. etc
<AuroraAvenue> QUESTION: Is Ubuntu-Touch a young persons (millennials) product ?
<AuroraAvenue> QUESTION: Which is better a System76 laptop or A DELL-XPS Sputnik laptop for service ?
<AuroraAvenue> QUESTION: Can we put the http://ubuntuonair.com/ address into the calendar for Jose to-do ?
<AuroraAvenue> QUESTION: What does your mind say about disabled accessibility progress on Ubuntu ? How far have we got ? And Please, don't just mention mailing-lists.
<AuroraAvenue> QUESTION: Why is there no Ubuntu Vape group on Canonical Launchpad as Many Users' Do vape ?
<AuroraAvenue> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu.com have a "Ten Things To do After Installing Ubuntu" article on their insights' we-site. Or shall you just leave it upto all of the commercial site to fill the void for this LTS,         again ?
<mariogrip> QUESTION: is the Ubuntu on Windows 10 open source?
<fast_snail> QUESTION: when will the phone transition to snaps? and what that will mean for developers
<AuroraAvenue> QUESTION: (last one for now) Why dont we have real-time translation App on Ubuntu phones ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Any mycroft on Ubuntu Phone update?
<amp> QUESTION: What are Ubuntu plans to provide personal cloud options to consumers? Such things like syncing files or even system settings as we recently saw in the new KDE/ownCloud plans? Is the Ubuntu One going to be revived, or some ownCloud integration? Something else?
<mariogrip> Not on server That's really good!
<fast_snail> QUESTION: pro 5 and ubuntu tablets are advertised with ubuntu 16.04, but the current devices are runnint 15.04.. so.. when will 16.04 land on phone/tablets?
<Knightmare> QUESTION: Any chance of getting a data usage feature added to the Ubuntu phone?
<fast_snail> QUESTION: which ubuntu phones are you guys using and what are your favourite apps?
<AuroraAvenue> Where's the beer to celebrate ?
<sebsebseb> oh on Windows desktop not server interesting
<sebsebseb> QUESTION:  Is there any point for Cygwin anymore really with this new Ubuntu for Windows?
<AuroraAvenue> popey, Yur quiet today. Are you in Awe ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> AuroraAvenue: He's getting used to windows 10
<sebsebseb> h eh
<mariogrip> and nexus 5
<AuroraAvenue> ChloeWolfieGirl:  He's probably outraged, but hasn't decided yet ?
<mariogrip> mhall119: ^
<mariogrip> it's pre order still
<mariogrip> nexus 5 :P
<AuroraAvenue> howb does he know im a dude ?
<mariogrip> magic
<AuroraAvenue> hes blouufy-ing. :)
<Knightmare> QUESTION: Is there any planned support for greater HTML5 api integration for the Ubuntu phone?
<AuroraAvenue> Knightmare: good question you've got there. This guy is more Desktop,though.
<Knightmare> My question was more for Mhall
<AuroraAvenue> like its unHerd of - I think this doesn't affect users.
<AuroraAvenue> only dev's.
<AuroraAvenue> I guess "community" cover both - but as these are dev's that why they are talking about it.
<mhall119> unity8-desktop-session-mir
<mariogrip> QUESTION: any status on nvidia drivers with mir?
<AuroraAvenue> 15 second delay :)
<mariogrip> ok, my question got answerd
<AuroraAvenue> QUESTION: I'm getting a beer - whos with me ?
<Guest33093> QUESTION: What kind advantage will gain Ubuntu/Linux from "Ubuntu on Windows"?
<mariogrip> skype....
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Skype doesn't work anymore on ubuntu though right?
<mariogrip> yeah, because that works...
<Knightmare> QUESTION: What do you think the adoption for Snaps will be like when it becomes the default for desktop?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Ubuntu for WIndows command line stuff yes, but any plans to bring graphical things over like that as well?
<AuroraAvenue> I' have Beer :) o/
 * AuroraAvenue glugg gligg
<AuroraAvenue> *phsyical damage*
 * AuroraAvenue Blinks
<mariogrip> QUESTION: Are you guys going to ubucon? (i need to meet you in person mhall)
<AuroraAvenue> mariogrip: Mhall11 is going, he said last week (or two).
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: What do you think about IOT with spy agencys such as NSA and GCHQ?
<AuroraAvenue> QUESTION: Could we ask viewers to give a thumbs up or thumbs down on youtube as to the news on Windows Subsystem on Linux video ? (Note click the youtube button on http://ubuntuonair.com/ )
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Will canonical push for encryption as default like iOS?
<mariogrip> AuroraAvenue: why not http://strawpoll.me/7287219
<AuroraAvenue> mariogrip: opening .... ;)
<AuroraAvenue> mariogrip: k
<AuroraAvenue> mariogrip: Also, that page shall die, whereas youtube lives forever.
<ng242> QUESTION: Why is ubuntu touch porting so hard? I gave up porting since it really really hard.
<AuroraAvenue> mariogrip: You have a follower - talk to ng242, please.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> crowded space but I dont trust half of em and most arent intergrated with ubuntu ;-;
<ng242> QUESTION: also, can i use cyanogenmod source? or do i first need to port to aosp then to ubuntu
<mariogrip> ng242: Check out https://wiki2.ubports.com/wiki/Building-ubports-source that's based on CM, please join the #ubports channel and I will gladly help out
<ng242> mariogrip: Thanks :)
<mariogrip> np
<AuroraAvenue> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Meizu-MX-4-Ubuntu-Edition-Never-taken-out-of-the-house-/322058374971
<AuroraAvenue> you get insurance too: http://pages.ebay.com/services/hub.html
<mariogrip> Balls :D
<mariogrip> I love that game
<mariogrip> QUESTION: what do you think about ubuntuBSD?
<AuroraAvenue> mariogrip: We had that last week ;)
<mariogrip> ah, ok
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION Unity 8 for windows?
<AuroraAvenue> Hah Ghehehe.
<Knightmare> QUESTION: How far can you administrate a Windows environment using BASH?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: IS there a plan to make a easy to transfer music, audio and images like itunes and other options?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: You can now see android notifications on windows 10, is there plans to make android notifications show and be replyable on ubuntu and ubuntu notifications seeable and reactable on windows 10?
<Knightmare> QUESTION: Native ssh support on Windows?
<popey> Knightmare: yeah, he showed that back at the start
<Knightmare> Ah I missed that. Thanks popey :)
<mhall119> if anybody wants dustin to run commands on his environment, ask for them now
<ng242> he skipped my question :(
<mhall119> ng242: will get to it in a moment
<dragonbite> Does "scp" work via Ubuntu on Windows?
<dragonbite> (scp = copy of ssh)
<mariogrip> ChloeWolfieGirl: push bulet for chrome works great
<mariogrip> pushbullet
<dragonbite> This will be great... remove WinSCP and PuTTY from my work computer! :)
<kirkland_> ;-)
<dragonbite> my clock must be off... I missed this one and I wanted to get to it!  argh!
<mhall119> dragonbite: yeah, I never saw the appeal of putty
<mhall119> thanks everyone!
<AuroraAvenue> mhall119: That went well - i learned about strawpoll.me and everything !
<AuroraAvenue> http://hackaday.com/?s=ubuntu
<AuroraAvenue> mariogrip: Did you see this ? http://hackaday.com/2010/05/21/ubuntu-on-the-clarionmind-mid/
<AuroraAvenue> http://hypem.com/latest
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-04-07
<Guest95514> Hello
<mrkynk> hi there
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-04-08
<RenatoZX5> CANONICAL SHOULD GIVE US THE USERS THE CHOICE WITH THE CODECS ON VIDEO RECORDING (VP8 & VP9 CODECS ). and WILL BE A BIG +,IF IT HAS A APP TO DO A SCREENSHOT AND VIDEO RECORDING FOR HOW TO TUTORIALS !
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-04-04
<rezabojnordi> hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-04-07
<richard_> Looks good ;)
<alatiera> wimpy: no brisk menu for 17.4?
<kyrofa> That's lovely
<LarreaMikel> Maybe the caption of youtube could have the link to the ubuntu mate download page?
<elopio> I will add it, you are right.
<kyrofa> Thanks LarreaMikel!
<richard_> http://ubuntu-mate.org/
<Blu2> Will there be a snap of Mate? :P
<simbiotiqu> how would you check for duplicates while reporting bugs via apport?
<kyrofa> simbiotiqu, excellent question
<pavlos> the live video feed seems blurry, is it out of focus?
<kyrofa> pavlos, for each of us?
<pavlos> I, as a viewer
<kyrofa> Are you wearing your glasses?
<pavlos> yes sir
<pavlos> when a person comes on video, focus is fine
<kyrofa> Ah, so it was the demo?
<pavlos> when martin shows desktop, it seems blurry
<kyrofa> Hmm
<richard_> desktop demo was fien over here
<richard_> Running 17.04RC2 at the moment
<thefan> hype
<Blu2> bye!
<LarreaMikel> bye
<richard_> well bye then
<flexiondotorg> I'm Martin BTW :-)
<Blu2> happy testing weekend ;)
<richard_> ah good to see a alias martin ;)
<pavlos> thanks
<elopio> flexiondotorg: I almost presented you as Ubuntu Martin, I'm sorry, I can't take that out of my mind :D
<flexiondotorg> I answer to that too ;-)
<YadaYadaYada> well howdy
<YadaYadaYada> and goodbye
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-04-08
<Schyken> Heyo!
